# rat toy must haves?



## zinnia (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and hopefully will be acquiring some rats sometime in the near future.
I'm currently budgeting everything I will need for my new rats, and I set aside around 80 dollars for all the cage accessories-hammocks, chew toys, etc.
my question is what would YOU consider a toy that is absolutely worth spending the money on? I know the space pods seem really popular with all rats, so that's the only thing I have on the list.

I also work at goodwill so if I come across anything interesting I can pick it up for the rats. any recommendations as to what everyday items from thrift stores work good in a rat cage?
thanks to anyone who helps!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Toys and balls that hold treats inside are the only store bought toys that my rats seem to take great intrest in. Some climbing toys would be good too, like ropes and ladders.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

A proper sized wheel is a must to me, whilst not every rat uses them if you start them early (and especially if you have girls) they can really get into it and its not only great exercise, studies have show that rats that regularly wheel run live longer on average. You want at least 12", ideally bigger, it also needs to be a solid running surface without spokes. 2 good ones are the wobust wodent wheel and the silent spinner.

I would also get a couple of large cat litter trays, and add holes / keyring clips and make yourself some hanging litter shelves. These are far better than flat shelves in terms of keeping smell down.

Next get a few hammocks, but at first go for open hammocks rather than tubes or cubes. These encourage young rats to interact with there environment and settle in faster (the same goes for any house, tubes etc, no hiding places for the first month at least)

Then we get on to my fave bit; climby things, get plenty of ropes, branches, perches etc. If you give rats lots of active things to do, and give them reasons to do them (wheel, hammocks, food, water at different points of the cage) then your rats will be fitter and healthier. Don't splash out on expensive toys though, you can adapt dog toys / plate your own rope, brnaches can be foraged for (hard wood with edible fruit / nuts only) and then given a good scrub and left to dry out for a couple of weeks. Perches can be picked up cheaply for birds

In fact have a ready of this http://www.isamurats.co.uk/cage-enrichment.html, the best thing to do is make a checklist against rats natural behaviours and make sure you've got opportunities for them to do all those things in the cage and you've got a very good set up


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

i have birds and i am using bird toys, a platform perch and a bird hammock for my rats lol! the only thing in there that i didn't already have was the wheel.


----------



## yomo (Oct 5, 2015)

Old comfy pajama pants from the thrift store can make great little tunnels  my boys love those plastic igloos that you can get for about 6 bucks at Petsmart/Petco too (a must to me, since they can be wiped down easily and make a great cuddle spot). Cut up fleece also makes for great nesting material (along with paper bags, paper towels, etc. though those can't be washed obviously).


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Another good place to find cheap toys is the dollar store. I've gotten all but 1 of my dog ropes there. I also found cute little Easter goodie boxes (small ones made from paper) that I used to make piniatas with their treats and carabiners to hang them with. You'll want toys to make them work to get treats and stimulate their natural foraging behavior. Another good cheaper thing to entertain them is tissue boxes. Remove the plastic and throw the whole thing in. They like to tear up the tissue to make nesting material and mine will put holes in the box and use it like a tunnel. Just expect a bit of a cleanup later lol. There's a thread in this forum that talks about homemade toys that you can make yourself that I've found very useful in getting ideas.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

everyone had great suggestions.

I also really love lava ledges. My rats just adore them & they help keep their nails trim a bit.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19806

My rats are also a huge fan of this
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=14549


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah, but that knot nibbler thing has changed. My guys loved it when they got it as a gift a few years ago, but I recently read reviews. The company that made it changed hands. It used to have a walnut in the center; now it has just a wooden ball. And it falls apart now. The pieces of wood come apart easily so they can get to the center without actually chewing it.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

For on a budget, my rats like when I make paper accordions. I'm going to try them on paper stars in the next few days.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I have this tunnel hanging in my cage and my girls _LOVE _it! http://www.ratwarehouse.com/product/bendy_play_tunnel
It might go by other names depending where you live. This gives them an area to sleep, have secret rat meetings, store food, and goof around in. They spend a lot of time in it. I think I want to get a few more for out of cage time and to have one to exchange during cleaning time. I guess any tunnel would work, but I like how this one is bendy.


----------



## Sal (Mar 21, 2016)

Kelsbels said:


> I have this tunnel hanging in my cage and my girls _LOVE _it! http://www.ratwarehouse.com/product/bendy_play_tunnel
> It might go by other names depending where you live. This gives them an area to sleep, have secret rat meetings, store food, and goof around in. They spend a lot of time in it. I think I want to get a few more for out of cage time and to have one to exchange during cleaning time. I guess any tunnel would work, but I like how this one is bendy.


I have the same one! They love it, even though it gets a bit messy sometimes!

Another great toy my rats love is when I tie an unscented toilet roll to the side of the cage. They love to pull it around the cage and scrabble at it. It's also handy because it's like a dispenser for bedding material if they're getting cold!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Drain black pipes from places like Lowes or Home Depot. You can have 10 feet for $5-$10. 

CAN YOU SPOT GRIZZOU? Lol.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

May I suggest, if you can afford it a Mid-West Critter Nation cage,,,please,, get at least 2 rats,,maybe 3..cage toys ,well a lot of great suggestions, have been posted. Get a litter box,,the type that has a grate over it,,helps keep the mess down,,toss in some litter, and old poohs, they will get the idea.my 3 guys love cardboard boxes,,,sometimes the smaller type, they just chew it till it fits,,and it's cheap, any type of toy that they can tear apart is fun, just watch them ,,,,stay away from any material with thread or lose ends. The thread could tangle on them,,,that's why fleece is preferred, all the best


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I love to look at the kid's section in Goodwill for things for my rats. Doll castles, Fisher Price Barn, and on and on. Anything large enough for them to climb on with places large enough for them to enter and explore. Some rats even like to activate the toy sounds like in the barn and they don't care whether all the parts are there or not. I have found some cool toys for my ratkids this way and the price is usually right, too. Children's and infants, pajamas can be used as well. Ideas just abound in Goodwill stores.


----------

